# Greens again, ooops - Plus a Retro SURPRISE!!!



## Miss Pumpkin (Mar 2, 2006)

Yes, I loooove my greens, sue me!

Here's today's eyes and face, I'm not wearing anything on my lips yet because I'm about to have lunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















And here's the surprise - I did a photoshoot and got over 250 photos taken to start my PinUp/Retro model portfolio. I still don't have the CD, but the photographer sent me a few preview photos. Here's a couple just for you!!

For the makeup I used Nylon, Electra and Mystery.










TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 2, 2006)

pretty.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks hun!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 2, 2006)

I love your fotd, really nice colors and that black/white photo is lovely... the first one looks like you have a red nose... it's nice though!


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 2, 2006)

The photos look amazing. I especially love the second one. and of course i love the makeup


----------



## MissAlly (Mar 2, 2006)

Those pictures are amazing.


----------



## User34 (Mar 2, 2006)

the pics are beautiful !


----------



## user4 (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_ 





TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK!_

 
omg, this picture is absolutly amazing!!!! u look so beautiful!!! wow


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 2, 2006)

so classic and beautiful...I adore you...


----------



## colormust (Mar 2, 2006)

this one is so pretty.....the lighting is perfect

how did you do your hair? did you use a special krimper or something...love it


----------



## Glamgirlie (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_ 



_

 
I love this photo its amazing and your make-up is soo pretty!


----------



## Isis (Mar 2, 2006)

You always look gorgeous! Your pics are stunning you could so be a pin-up, actually you kind of remind me of Dita von Teese


----------



## annaleigh (Mar 2, 2006)

those retro pics look wonderful. the hair, wardrobe & makeup are all spot on.


----------



## libra14 (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm speechless. You are so beautiful.


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Mar 2, 2006)

You're just stunning really aren't you!! I adore your shoes in the last photo, well I like the whole photo, can't think of anything bad to say


----------



## poppy z (Mar 2, 2006)

beetwen Dita Von Teese and Betty Page: you're gorgeous! I love this girls!!!
Your pin'up look is fantastic!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Mar 2, 2006)

super awesome!! you look beautiful


----------



## Pale Moon (Mar 2, 2006)

You're beautiful! I especially love the last pic. Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## airrinleah (Mar 2, 2006)

I love the green eyes with the green pearls


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 2, 2006)

You look great and the photos are AMAZING!!  Good luck modeling hun, you are beautiful!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colormust* 
_this one is so pretty.....the lighting is perfect

how did you do your hair? did you use a special krimper or something...love it_

 
THANKS EVERYONE!!

What I did for my hair is use two thick curlers on my bangs, and the rest of my hair was in 5 plaits. I dried it with a hairdryer and sprayed some hair spray, then slept with the hair in a net thingy. When I woke up before the photoshoot I undid the plaits, put some styling mousse. And I took of the curlers and pinned down the thick curls on my bang area.


----------



## chrisantiss (Mar 2, 2006)

You are very nice woman.


----------



## colormust (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_THANKS EVERYONE!!

What I did for my hair is use two thick curlers on my bangs, and the rest of my hair was in 5 plaits. I dried it with a hairdryer and sprayed some hair spray, then slept with the hair in a net thingy. When I woke up before the photoshoot I undid the plaits, put some styling mousse. And I took of the curlers and pinned down the thick curls on my bang area. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
what are plaits? i feel like i dork 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i need to get one of those net thingys cause my hair is a mess when i wake up


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Mar 2, 2006)

Stunning!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colormust* 
_what are plaits? i feel like i dork 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i need to get one of those net thingys cause my hair is a mess when i wake up_

 
Plaits like this http://www.bbc.co.uk/arts/images/mul...egan_plait.jpg


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 2, 2006)

Very pretty.


----------



## KJam (Mar 2, 2006)

so lovely - you're the ultimate retro model!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Mar 2, 2006)

so cute! and you look amazing in the photos.


----------



## angelwings (Mar 2, 2006)

You are gorgeous and the photos are fantastic!!! They would be lots of fun


----------



## xiahe (Mar 2, 2006)

LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!


----------



## x music is love (Mar 2, 2006)

your pictures are amazing !


----------



## smiles4c (Mar 3, 2006)

ohhh that's so pretty!! I love the pictures and the makeup and the hair....and I want those green pearls!! where did you get them?  they're not real, are they?


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colormust* 
_what are plaits? i feel like i dork 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i need to get one of those net thingys cause my hair is a mess when i wake up_

 
Plaits are braids, I wear them at night too cos my hair is long and messy.


Chica you are always stunning, your pics are gorgeous!


----------



## tricky (Mar 3, 2006)

wow i love the one of you laying in the grass! so pretty!


----------



## stefunnie (Mar 3, 2006)

looks hot!!.... btw LOVELY eyebrows!!


----------



## black_crx (Mar 3, 2006)

OMG.. you are so pretty!! I love you hair.. your accessoires and your make up!!


----------



## Bianca (Mar 3, 2006)

Gorgeous pictures!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joke (Mar 3, 2006)

You look really beautifull! The pics are very sweet and retro!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks soooooooooo much girls!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Mar 4, 2006)

Gorgeous pics! You are beautiful!


----------



## Isis (Mar 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poppy z* 
_beetwen Dita Von Teese and Betty Page: you're gorgeous! I love this girls!!!
Your pin'up look is fantastic!_

 
I know! I'm so green with envy, I wish I could look like that too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Keep up the amazing photos!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Mar 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zena* 
_I think.. GORGEOUS. You should have your own website also if you don't already have one._

 
THAAAAANKS!

I don't have one yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really want to make one but I have no idea of how to do it!


----------



## danaLynn (Mar 4, 2006)

Very talented and so very pretty!


----------



## LouLou (Mar 5, 2006)

thank you so much for sharing those pix. Im shy on here but I had to tell you how much I appreciated your retro pix because they are beautiful! pls share more if you ever want to lol You should be the next Dita! thank you for sharing.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LouLou* 
_thank you so much for sharing those pix. Im shy on here but I had to tell you how much I appreciated your retro pix because they are beautiful! pls share more if you ever want to lol You should be the next Dita! thank you for sharing._

 
Aaww thank you! I soooo wish I would be the next Dita, without the creepy boyfriend though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will post more pics soon, so stay tuned!


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 7, 2006)

very pretty

and i love the 2nd picture u look so glam


----------



## Patricia (Mar 7, 2006)

hot as always hun, love the first pic, your white skin against the green grass looks very nice, muy campestre jeje


----------



## Gabriella (Mar 7, 2006)

Good lord woman... You are GORGEOUS! I LOVE your retro style! And of course, like always your makeup is flawless!


----------



## Delphi373 (Mar 7, 2006)

Awesome! I love it!  And the photos look awesome!  You're going to be a great model!


----------



## Pei (Mar 7, 2006)

Who would want to sue such a beautiful lady?!

You're a stunner!

Are all spanish women born so beautiful & blessed with a awesome curvy bod?

You reminded me of the woman who acted in Spanglish. Sexay!


----------



## sasse142 (Mar 8, 2006)

The last 2 pics are fantastic!!


----------



## dmenchi (Oct 5, 2007)

very pretty!!!


----------



## zerin (Oct 5, 2007)

omg!!

sooo pretttty!!

i love it to bits!


----------



## paramourlace (Oct 5, 2007)

you look stunning!


----------



## pichima (Oct 5, 2007)

awesome!!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 5, 2007)

I like it. Even tho the eye has color, the lips are bold.

Wow...


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Oct 5, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## snowkei (Oct 6, 2007)

so pretty


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 6, 2007)

I love the picture with your hair up with the flower.  That's so elegant.  The other photo reminds me of going back  in time where a young  lady was awaiting a train.  She is dressed beautifully and looking forward to a great day.  Perhaps, she is meeting someone special.


----------



## delidee32 (Oct 6, 2007)

I love greens too.  You look gorgeous in your retro pictures and your hair is stunning. Wow


----------



## melliquor (Oct 6, 2007)

Gorgeousness.  I love the green.  You blending is flawless.  I love the pics.


----------

